# AC blowing hot on driver side, cold on passenger side



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You need a new dealer - ASAP. The fact that one side was blowing cold tells me the condenser was working properly. This is a ducting issue inside the dash.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't even know what to recommend on this one.

OP, I think it would be a good idea to ask the service manager what you paid $860.00 for since there has been no change in operation.
The condenser business......that would have me more than torqued off.....it was blowing cold on one side so, as Obermd stated, it was replaced for no reason at all, if it was even actually replaced.

I would meet with the service director or manager (whomever is running that circus) and look for cash back.....and a recommendation of who should repair the car since it seems so elusive to them.

This one is gonna suck,
Rob


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thats weird because we do not have dual climate. This is a common problem with dual climate systems


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> Thats weird because we do not have dual climate. This is a common problem with dual climate systems


Yeah, but the Buick Verano, the Cruze's upscale sister does. There's only one damper motor in the Cruze, but it looks like it may still have dual ducting and flappers. My guess is it's a problem in the mechanical linkage that links the two flappers together to make it a single-zone system.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

OP, your system is low on freon. The ducts for the Cruze are split left and right coming out of the evaporator case. You are getting air from the warmer side of the evaporator on the left side. Needs freon and a leak check.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Agree 100% with ChevyMgr, MVAC 101. Assume your dealer has a GM charging station, and if he does, doesn't know how to use it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> OP, your system is low on freon. The ducts for the Cruze are split left and right coming out of the evaporator case. You are getting air from the warmer side of the evaporator on the left side. Needs freon and a leak check.


Given that the dealership claims to have replaced the compressor but didn't properly refill the freon/coolant I'd say they didn't replace the compressor. This is a standard check after replacing any A/C compressor.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Since they charged you, I assume you are outside of the B2B warranty. I think it's time to find a good A/C shop and forget the dealer. Once you can find someone who can fix it then you can haggle with the dealer on the cost.

If it is the freon, the dealer is either a crook or grossly incompetent since they had to redo the freon charge when they replaced the condenser - and it's still not working. Either way, they're not doing the job - time to find another place.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

AC techs are suppose to be EPA 609 certified that doesn't have anything to do with AC, just the proper procedure how to dispose of used refrigerants, if you can find any refrigerants to dispose of. Freon is a trade name owned by DuPont for R-12 refrigerant, Cruze uses R-134a refrigerant with the new trade name of Suva.

Refrigeration has over a hundred year old history and practically all systems were tantamount to a four cycle engine where the only thing put into the combustion chamber was air and fuel. The lubrication for these engines was in a separate sump. And this is how practically all compressors were made, oil in a sump and only refrigerant on the top side of the compressing pistons. Good air compressors are made the same way.

But then someone came along with a two cycle engine where the oil had to be mixed with the fuel, were inherent oil burners. Automotive has adopted the same approach, where the lubricating oil is mixed with the refrigerant. Never was a good idea, but dey all do dis. Lubricating oil does not cool, but is sure needed to lubricate the compressor.

Like a two cycle engine, the oil has to be very carefully measured in proportion to the refrigerant, and no such thing as a dipstick in these systems. Too little and the compressor will seize, too much and will oil slug the compressor and drastically reduce the cooling.

The only proper way to do this, if the system is opened for any reason, is after repairs are made is to completely flush out the system. Draw a very deep vacuum and inject the correct amount of oil and refrigerant, normally done on the high side. Both are done by weights, first exactly in the Cruze, 4.23 ounces of PAG oil is injected, and has to be injected. PAG oil is like ethanol that absorbs moisture, but with PAG any moisture in the system forms an acid that will eat away on these delicate refrigeration components. 

Than Suva is injected precisely 1.4 pounds of R-134a, too many idiots in this field, "more is better". Ha, the only way to know this job is done right is to do it yourself. When it comes to the electronic control of these systems, forget this with guys that don't know the difference between a doorknob and a resistor.

Then newly created problems, plastic, aluminum, and O-rings, how can anyone say an O-ring will last in a system employing 450 psi pressures and operating temperatures in excess of 175*F. You can have three kinds of leaks, only the refrigerant, most common, or just the oil in a blind spot forced past that O-ring, or both. Refrigerant can be measured, oil cannot, so how lucky are you at guessing. 

With out politically oriented EPA, they have no say how the OE designs an AC system, but if a tech just leaks out 1 ounce of refrigerant, can be fined $25,000.00, but with any other problem created by the OE's, has no say as to why the refrigerant leaked out in the first place.

First step in any AC repair job is to clean the system, A in AC stands for air, without proper air movement, can't even start this job. And is tantamount to paying some kid with zero knowledge a hundred bucks an hour to sweep your floor.

This is telling it the way it is.


----------



## bdvarble (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a 2013 cruze and i have heat on drivers side vents but the passengers side blows cold air...ive checked the blend door actuators and physically seen them move. Ive also tried disconnecting battery to reset the system with no luck what else could it be


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

bdvarble said:


> I have a 2013 cruze and i have heat on drivers side vents but the passengers side blows cold air...ive checked the blend door actuators and physically seen them move. Ive also tried disconnecting battery to reset the system with no luck what else could it be


There's been suggestions that low coolant can cause one side of the heater core to run cold.

You might also want to look at the blend doors more closely. The Verano (Buick's version of the Cruze) has dual climate control (so the duct work is designed for that), but the Cruze only has single actuator to drive both sides. I suspect if for any reason the passenger side blend door becomes uncoupled from the actuator, you could face this problem.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Two second job for diagnostics, with the engine at operating temperature, AC on, that clutch plate in front for the AC compressor idler pulley should be turning. If it is, put your hand on the AC lines going into the firewall, one should be warm, the other ice cold, if both are warm, you are low on refrigerant. Same with heater problems, but in this case, both should be hot. 

If that compressor outer clutch plate is not turning, either too much gap or electrical problems.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

This is happening to me now on my 2013 cruise 47000 miles did you ever figure out what it was?


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm in Florida and two vents is not enough to keep cool. Sometimes it works but lately most of the time it doesn't. I was at the dealer the other day and mentioned it to service and he said it's probably the actuator and is like a $600 job I don't have that kind of money right now just wondering if you ever figured out what it was


----------



## pete2011 (Jul 13, 2017)

Jumping in on an old thread here as a first time poster. I just got back from my local Holden dealer (my friend is one of the mechanics there) and they said this is a very common problem. The heater flap is broken in the dash. They have done a lot of them. it's 12 hours work and $300 in parts. So your looking at around 1200-1500 from a holden dealer. Ill stay warm and the passenger can rug up for that price.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I actually fixed mine the refrigerant was low. Was not the flap or actuator. I guess I'm leaking freon slowly very happy to have ice cold AC again.


----------



## matttt22 (Oct 29, 2017)

I doubt the refrigerant would cause the same issue; only the issue is the passenger's side not heating up fully?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

matttt22 said:


> I doubt the refrigerant would cause the same issue; only the issue is the passenger's side not heating up fully?


While it would seem odd, at it's heart, it is a dual-zone system that was made single-zone for the Cruze by slaving the two flapper doors together. (Buick Verano gets the true dual). So, if the evaporator isn't cool across the entire core, it could affect one side more than the other. Same goes for the heater core.


----------



## matttt22 (Oct 29, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> While it would seem odd, at it's heart, it is a dual-zone system that was made single-zone for the Cruze by slaving the two flapper doors together. (Buick Verano gets the true dual). So, if the evaporator isn't cool across the entire core, it could affect one side more than the other. Same goes for the heater core.


So it sounds like I should have refrigerant level checked as well. The only diagram I have found of these blend doors are here: https://www.gmpartsdirect.co/oem-parts/gm-ac-and-heater-assembly-23369529 but looks like the only way to check them is to rip the entire dash out. I have listed my car's symptoms on this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...owing-cold-air-passenger-side-vents-help.html

Sounds like having the coolant checked might be a good idea before I rip the dash apart to get to the evaporator and/or heater core.


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

I have your exact same issues right now on my Holden Cruze 2013. Today I had a mobile mechanic who services AC on vehicles.. you told me that the pressure was correct however the air-con did not seem to be pulling in enough air...

Didn't charge me for his time as it was a quick visit, visiting another mechanic tomorrow regarding my issues...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GomoAU said:


> however the air-con did not seem to be pulling in enough air...


?? Not sure what that means, but if he's talking about the air flow in the cabin, it might be worth checking the cabin air filter. I've heard that can really affect the airflow when it starts to fill up.


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Update.. so I thought I'd get another company to have a second look.. first company must have had gauges wrong .. 

Gas levels are low.. the place I took it to today extracted the remaining gas only 95gm.. the condenser is suppose to have 500gm.. so I've lost alot over 4years! 

Unfortunately because of this in Australia it is illegal to regass a system that has an obvious leak. We can only replace the condenser then Re-Gas!

Because the condenser is located behind the dash of the Cruze it's a huge job to take it out and replace.. I was quoted $1,650 to have a new one installed Re-Gas and I'll be on my way.. I did check with Holden who quoted $2,600! 

Local company is doing it for me over the weekend , Holden couldn't do anything till mid-week.. I'll report back here in this thread once my work has been completed.


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Attached photo of the part that is being replaced.. funnily enough they had a Cruze 2010 model just last week same thing!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Uh, the condenser is by the radiator. It's the evaporator that's in the dash. The condenser of the early US Cruzes were prone to getting damaged from rocks. Later models had a plastic rock guard on them.


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Uh, the condenser is by the radiator. It's the evaporator that's in the dash. The condenser of the early US Cruzes were prone to getting damaged from rocks. Later models had a plastic rock guard on them.



Yep your right  in my case its the evaporator that needs to be replaced hence the huge job of taking the dash apart..

Collecting today so will post back my findings !


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Picked up the Cruze this morning !! My feet and hands are frozen !! Aircon works better then ever ! So I'm super happy to be cool again ! Replaced evaporator recharged system , all good  very costly!! Good luck to anyone else with similar issues!


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Guys!

Another update.. Only been roughly a week and now I am back to warm air on drivers side and cold air on passenger side! 

I personally think that my repair of the evaporator was not required, as I still had cold air on passenger side.. however repair shop said it had a leak and needed to be replaced.. the moment I used the heater function to use the demister on my windscreen is when the cold AC stopped working on driver side and feet.. 

So after digging around I'm 100% sure it's a Blend door ACTUATOR motor which has gone bad.. <$60 Part.. however very expensive labor wise to remove entire dash..

I called the company which did my repairs who are 100% sure this is a seperate issue .. however they have told me they are willing to cover the costs of replacing the part along with labour as well! Win Win for me.. and now that I have a new evaporator installed it should last longer too! 

Bit of pain taking the car back in but thought I'd let others know what I'm currently going through

EDIT: They've told me they are going to replace the HVAC BOX system.. at no cost.. I've attached a photo of the part it's $200+


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I hope I can help others here who have similar issues.. 

I got my car back last week and the guys who fixed mine were super honest and helpful! 

In the end I had the following replaced on my car,

Replaced HVAC Control Box,
Replaced Compressor,
Replaced Evaporator 

Re-Gas and test system operation! 

I'm lucky because the company didn't charge me for the compressor ($500) or HVAC Box ($200) 

Nor any extra labor to remove my entire dash again..  

This morning I made up a video explaining abit better, https://youtu.be/ULNRq9fvmj4 

Let me know any thoughts on this one.. it was a costly expense for me, $1645 total but could have been easily much more..


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GomoAU said:


> I'm lucky because the company didn't charge me for the compressor ($500) or HVAC Box ($200)
> 
> Nor any extra labor to remove my entire dash again..


Hmmmm. That sounds odd. Like perhaps they thought they caused the trouble. I could certainly see damaging the plastic while changing the evaporator.

Another thing that struck me as odd is that they went looking for a leak by using a camera instead of a sniffer. Granted, the last time I saw that test done was on a R12 system, but I'd think R134a would be done the same way.


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Just glad to now have freezing cold aircon again


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I topped off my sons 2014 dodge avenger. He said both vents were now blowing cold. That's never happened before. The whole time he's had the car since he bought new. It's always been one sided. 

I traded in a 2014 hyundai accent. My aunt has a 2014 chevrolet traverse. My uncle has a 2010 dodge pickup. Along with my sons car. ALL would get topped off as summer approaches and once in the middle of summer. They all hold pressure around 175 on the hi side. But anything above that was a no go. Needs to be 300 in july. Max i could get was 250 - 275. They'd all slowly bleed down to 175. 

Leads me to believe that compressors being used had pressure release valves not designed to hold higher pressure. Probably one manufacture selling the compressors to the various car manufactures. 

BTW. The 2012 cruze i had. Wasn't the best ac either. I never did anything with that car. My 97 cavalier professionally serviced by me was much better.

I"m glad i'm capable of doing my own ac. As for the post above that says certification. That hasn't been true for years now. Otherwise. 134 wouldn't be available on the shelves for anyone to buy. That was true in the beginning. Back in 1993 when the switch was starting. We had to have a certificate that we received upon completion of an open book test. And present that certificate in order to buy freon. It was all taken off the shelves. Anyone can go anywhere and buy a can these days.


----------



## Okcnewbie (Jun 1, 2018)

2011 cruze.
Freon was towards the low side of green on the cheap gauges. Added freon.
Now have AC out all vents. The driver vents were warm/hot. The passenger were cold


----------



## sjmyatt (Jun 12, 2018)

Sounds like I have the same problem. My cruze (Holden JH 2012 CDX Hatch) will blow warm air on the passenger side in summer with the AC on and cold air in the winter with the heater dialled right up. What was the part number of the HVAC control box?


----------



## Rij (Jul 4, 2021)

I've got the same problem . Passanger side blows out clod air and driver side blows out hot air with AC fully blown to hot.
Also my Cruze SRIV Driver seat doesnt heat up. I've had so much trouble with cruze. Never buying a holden ever.


----------

